# My cat...an artistic portrait



## krazykat (May 26, 2003)

Isn't it gorgeous? Could you post your artistic interpretations of your kitties too? I think kitties are especially cute (and especially easy to draw) when they're asleep...Try drawing them then!


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

wow thats good! heh I cant draw worth beans! But i did do the lil bouncy head thingy thats my avatar.. i suppose thats my interpretation.. its a cat drinking coffee  (or cat nip tea) based on kao-ani animation. I've done about 25 others, but not all cats.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

That is gorgeous! Awesome job.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

what kinda paint did you use?


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

That is great!


----------



## krazykat (May 26, 2003)

*This is what I used!*

To Bean:

I used a natural media computer program called "Painter 6." I use it with a stylus and I draw it with _brushes_ and _charcoal_. It really is a lot of fun, and easy too!
You should get it!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Cool! I thought it sorta looked computer generated...

I want to try something like that in Photoshop sometime.


----------



## Larry Chamberlain (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Krazykat, 

You have a talent.

Do you draw or paint professionally? If not I think you ought to investigate the possibility.


----------

